

Apple Crushes Clone Maker in Court - jamesbritt
http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/techbeat/archives/2009/11/apple_crushes_c.html

======
jrockway
How long until _your_ startup is crushed by someone with money that doesn't
like what you're doing?

~~~
makecheck
If I were Apple, I'd do the same thing.

There's a lot of low-level stuff in an OS to make things work smoothly. It's
impressive how Apple used to go back and optimize things for G3s, while G4s
and G5s were the latest models. Each model is practically running its own OS.

So the last thing Apple needs is for their OS to run on hardware that they've
never heard of. If something goes wrong because of hardware, it tends to
manifest itself as a freezing or crashing machine. Psystar wouldn't be blamed
for that, the users would simply think that Apple had made a crash-prone,
piece-of-crap OS.

~~~
jrockway
_The users would simply think that Apple had made a crash-prone, piece-of-crap
OS._

Turns out that this is not illegal. If you install Linux on a Macbook, people
will think Macs and Linux are the same thing. Those people are dumb, and it
turns out that I have no legal obligation to not confuse dumb people.

Also, as someone who uses OS X on Genuine Apple Hardware, I think that Apple
has made a crash-prone, piece-of-crap OS. (This is largely VLC's fault. But
VLC works fine on Linux, so the problem is clearly Apple, right?)

(As an aside, I wish I could post a comment at -4 so that nobody would have to
waste their time downmodding it.)

~~~
GHFigs
_This is largely VLC's fault. But VLC works fine on Linux, so the problem is
clearly Apple._

10/10, A+++++, would get trolled again.

~~~
jrockway
When you misquote out of context, it does sound like a troll. When you read my
entire sentence in the context of the parent post, however, it is clear that I
am trying to parody the "dumb user" that will blame Apple for creating crap
when it's not actually Apple's fault.

Oh yeah, but I kind of said something bad about Apple, and The Tribe Must Be
Defended. (That part was the troll, for those of you keeping score at home.)

~~~
GHFigs
_I am trying to parody the "dumb user"_

i.e. trolling

~~~
jrockway
That is not what trolling is.

Calling every literary technique other than trolling trolling, however... is
trolling. Oh the irony.

------
rick_2047
It would have been easier to release the machines with linux installed and
post several artical/posts/tweets describing how to install OSX on it. They
dont even have to use there names just some anonymous person make a cool hack
for there machines. That ought to work i think, wont it?

